# Considering a puppy, question about her angulation



## Jericho (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm considering this pup, the pictures at are 8 weeks, can anyone weigh in on her hips/angulation? Mom's are fine, dad has little angulation and really high hips.

I'm not concerned with breed standards, since she's a bully and going to have a big head but I think she's adorable. I am however concerned with gait and hip problems down the road. Should I move on her or pass?

Time is somewhat of an issue so I am truly grateful for any input you can provide.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you post pics of the parents? really for hips there is no guarantee, especially looking at this age. best bet is to find a breeder who does OFA or PENN hip and look at the scores if you are wanting to assure best chance at good hips, still no guarantee. angulation is hard at this age they grown front then back and always look wonky. In some of the pics she looks slightly cow hocked , back feet slighting toed out. pictures of the parents could give a better idea of what the outcome will be like. cute pup though you got that going for her


----------



## Jericho (Sep 17, 2016)

These are most of the pictures I have. I've got a couple more of moom but their a really crap angle.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Dad looks very straight in the rear in some photos and also appears to be easty-westy in some photos.


----------



## Jericho (Sep 17, 2016)

So, you're thinking I should pass on the puppy then?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

If you're looking for a better guarantee of health then I agree with the previous poster that you should be seeking out a puppy that comes from health tested stock.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

as a pet the pup will be fine as far as conformation, health issues is something else that I can't tell from the pics. 
the father is straight in the rear with a horrible top line and slight high rear.. top line is a big thing for me so for me I'd be out. but each has their make or break factors on different things.
The mom lacks breed type, she is not even where I would consider her a classic. her fronts are straight but she lacks chest. can't really tell a lot on her.
I do like the dads head , he is cute..
so really depends on what you want the pup for, pet or show? to be honest not a lot of american bully breeds health test, hopefully that improves. Most pups are bought without health testing parents , if you buy a pup this way make sure you have a contract in place. Any reputable breeder will use one. it should state who is liable if a genetic issue comes up , what is and is not the breeders responsibilty as well as yours. best bet to cover your butt if you are going without health tests. also make sure to get a full physical and thorough vet check on the pup within 48 hours of getting him/her.


----------

